# *sorry* I have a cup holder questions....



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok so from time to time I'm running around in my 1997 truck doing errands etc and I have nice hot cup of coffee with nowhere to put it. Driving around one of these bouncy trucks isn't fun with Coffee and mine is a standard which makes it that much harder.

Anybody bought an aftermarket cup holder they like and would recommend?
Also, a place to toss my cellphone would be nice too.


:givebeer:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I found one at Advance Auto Parts that fits tightly between the shifter and the center console. It's an adjustable 2 cup design with a cell phone pocket in the center. It IS a tight fit, but works fine on my 94 XE. They told me I could take it out to the truck and try it before buying which was nice of them to do.

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...gear_6020026-p?searchTerm=console+cup+holder#


-R


----------



## stoshu (Oct 8, 2012)

That's perfect! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## gunteach (Sep 8, 2013)

I bolted a two cup holder to the top of the open ashtray - works great


----------

